# Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys meet (Glasgow)



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

A few of us meet up yesterday with David and Jordan from Chemical Guys courtesy of Boaby Tapp'd.

There was a great turnout and we're already planning a follow up in the next couple of months - watch this space!

Here's the pics ...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/albroon/sets/72157629570726929/

Some of my favourites ...


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


Boaby Tapp'd does Chemical Guys by al broon, on Flickr


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pics. Nice motors.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely motors!


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning cars.

Davy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

I should have said ... www.facebook.com/boabytappd if you're into this sort of thing.

We're all about detailing and tasteful modifying


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, some stunning car's there... love to see a track day at knockhill with u guy's!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love that Cupra exhaust


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Yep, some stunning car's there... love to see a track day at knockhill with u guy's!


We don't have a specific Boaby Tapp'd track day planned but i'm sure some of our buddies will be at Knockhill throughout the season 



AaronGTi said:


> Love that Cupra exhaust


It was the development exhaust from Milltek. It spent a week down there and this was the outcome. Sounds lovely!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the cupra's, stunning shaped motor but the front end put me off buying one... and the fact glenrothes seat sold the bttc kitted one i put a deposit on last year!.. just as well as the gf had another addition to the family so probably would have to sell it for more boot space!..

The focus in any rs guise are stunning.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Jealous.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Some really nice cars showed up


----------



## lawrieibizaMK4 (May 4, 2011)

A bit of a while ago but I turned up to this by accident lol! was in to buy some snow foam, definitely some tasty cars present


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

We're back there this coming Sunday. Feel free to pop by


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We're back there this coming Sunday. Feel free to pop by


 Guess I will see you all there once more. Got a polishing class running this Sunday. I might manage to attend one this year. In a none working capacity. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Guess I will see you all there once more. Got a polishing class running this Sunday. I might manage to attend one this year. In a none working capacity. :lol:


Lol! You're keeping yourself busy Gordon - not a bad thing at all 

I need to get some more cards from you. I've given all the last lot out!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

No problem M8
I have new one printed now anyway.
Pop in on Sunday and I will sort you out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers Gordon!


----------

